# Acoustic Corrections



## ProxyDON (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie when it comes to treating the acoustics in a workspace to be suitable for a studio that I am building. I tooks some measurements with Room EQ Wizard but I wouldn't really know everything that would need to be addressed in the Waterfall graph and what depth that I would need to build the bass traps to compensate for the peaks. Any help that could be offered would be greatly appreciated! The workspace is split into two rooms, the performance space and the control room. I wasn't sure whether to take the reading in the control room from a seated ear height position (as that is the height that I would be working from) or to take it at standing ear height (like I did with the performance room), so I took both for the Control Room.

1. Control Room Standing Height. (Top Left)
2. Control Room Seated Height. (Bottom Left)
3. Performance Room. (Top Right)





















Thanks guys!


----------



## firingmusic (May 30, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Count me as someone with absolutely no acoustic treatment aside from curtains and rug .I would love to use bass traps,panels on the wall,really anything that could help make things sound even better but I have a GF who also lives in the snaptube vidmate house.


----------

